# DIY- First VW Jetta Golf Rabbit 2.5L Engine /Transmission/ Clutch Swap Replacement



## Sabaka (Aug 15, 2016)

*DIY- First VW Jetta Golf Rabbit 2.5L Engine /Transmission/ Clutch Swap Replacement Removal*

Engine/Tranny/ Clutch Removal replacement for the 2.5L VW Jetta/GOLF/Rabbit model engines!

Key Notes:

2.5L engines are cheap as hell, and you’re almost certainly better off swapping the entire engine than going in and trying to replace the timing chain or other components, assuming your engine has over 100k... My brother’s engine had 160k miles on it, and one of the chain tensioners had too much slack causing extreme rough idle and cylinder misfires and ticking noise… Chain kit replacement- $400, OR (option I opted for, Engine off a 2011 Golf with only 40k miles on it for $300! Choice was simple!

2. The swap was done on a 2006 Jetta with an old version P engine, but due note that the auto/manual engines are interchangeable and if you are going to swap, try to get the newer model engine like CQUA. 

3. If you are going to swap the engine, save yourself the hassle and change the flywheel and clutch while you are at it! **** Very important!!! Once you remove the transmission from the engine, and you decide to change the flywheel, remember that the flywheel spins COUNTERCLOCKWISE, looking at it with the tranny off! If you spin it clockwise you can create too much slack causing the chain to skip a tooth!

4. If you just need to just swap the transmission or do a clutch job, then you don't need to pull the front end off, just get a engine bay lift or engine hoist from the passengers side, and transmission jack and it will drop without issue! You’ll only have to remove the drivers side mount while supporting the engine. 

I'm a finance major so If I can do it, you can likely do this swap as well, but as a rule of thumb, if it takes you more than 5 minutes to take the engine cover off, then you might want to refrain from attempting to swap an engine. Also make sure that your chain and hoist are able to support the the weight of the engine/tranny (~ 500-600lbs together)!


I don't have time to detail every bolt and wire that I removed, but here is the general outline.


If you want to you pull the engine, do yourself a favor and drop the front clip (only takes an hour but will safe you so much time and you will be able to slide the engine straight out! Also, it's only held on by 8 bolts to the frame and comes off as one unit! Just make sure you vacuum the ac line before hand. 

Must have tools if you want to do it right: 

Electric Impact gun
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEAYXW...471317631&sr=sr-1&keywords=dewalt+impact+1/2"
Sockets + Extensions
https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-97-1...id=1471317668&sr=1-1&keywords=1/2"+impact+set
Serrated Bits
https://www.amazon.com/Piece-Serrat...471317712&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=serrated+birs
Engine Hoist
http://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-61858.html
Transmission Lift
http://www.harborfreight.com/450-lb-Low-Lift-Transmission-Jack-61232.html
Torque Wrench
https://www.amazon.com/Cartman-Torq...qid=1471317967&sr=1-21&keywords=torque+wrench


-Remove battery, engine cover, battery support, 
- Lift the front end as high as you can and support on jacks.
- Remove the 6 axle bolts from the the transmission flange on both sides, and just let the axles sit, no need to remove the main bolt. 
-drain coolant
-remove grill, bumper and lights, in that order! If you decide to drop the front clip. Support on a lift or have someone hold the front clip as you move it out and disconnect both ac lines from the AC condenser. 
- remove the four exhaust bolts when the engine is still supported. 
-remove Coolant reservior
-remove all the lines to the engine from the right sight, including coolant reservoir, fuel line, eat, to have access to the engine mount bolts. 
- Disconnect all the coolant lines from the engine, and the such, you will need to remove the wire harness from the engine. 
- Remove all the transmission linkages, master cylinder and zip tie near the old battery placement. 
-Properly secure the hooks to the two lift points, and create tension.
-Remove the two bolts from the wish bone to the engine
-Remove bolts from both engine mounts.
-Wiggle, wiggle wiggle
-You're halfway there! 

More important Torque specs to know: 

Axle bolts to flange, 35ft lbs. 
Top 2 transmission to engine bolts- 60ft lbs, starter bolts, 70 ft lbs, bottom 3 engine to transmission bolts, 50ft lbs
Engine Mount bolts, 60-70ft lbs to chassissy, 40ft for the triple horizontal mount bolts. 
Fly wheel to tranny! 75ft lbs!- Remember to keep the flywheel in place when tightening, DO NOT rotate the flywheel “CLOCKWISE”. 
14-17ft for the pressure plate. 

Took me two days to complete the job, and that was with me triple checking everything to ensure no surprises. Car and runs and drives like a dream!

I have pretty much every part/connectors/tube/wires/ect connected to the engine so if you need anything message me and I"ll give you the best deal you can get!
----


----------



## Gunbu (Jan 12, 2012)

Bravo! Great write up and pics. So no software or other issues going with a newer engine (MKV vs. MKVI)?


----------



## Sabaka (Aug 15, 2016)

Gunbu said:


> Bravo! Great write up and pics. So no software or other issues going with a newer engine (MKV vs. MKVI)?


Not a singe dash light after the swap! Runs and drives like a dream!


----------



## iAmGeranimo (Jul 21, 2014)

Bro.. I'm going to google search right after I ask this.. but how in the hell did you get the hood latch off?


----------



## Sabaka (Aug 15, 2016)

iAmGeranimo said:


> Bro.. I'm going to google search right after I ask this.. but how in the hell did you get the hood latch off?




https://www.volkswagenpartsamerica.com/media/images/oe/collision/9/9278095.gif

You can disconnect part 15 from part 16 in the liink above... The connection is right where the cable leaves the front clip from the rear, it's covered and attached to the clip by two plastic pins. Good luck! Post some progress photos.


----------



## Geoffinkelowna (May 8, 2017)

Is it a must that I buy the Bentley manual, in order to complete the swap?


----------

